# March 24th pick up day 6 w/ pictures



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

It took me a few days to figure out how to shrink these images and finally did it. 
Day #6 We visited Cannes. Our original plan was to hit St. Tropez but a couple of locals from the Hotels discouraged us to go there due to the traffic and the Holiday. I also returned the car at the new location in Nice. It is no longer in Terminal 1 at the airport, but rather near the airport. We got a bit lost getting to the drop off location because I did not put the street number(dumb a$#) on the Navigation system and it directed me to somewhere on that street. The people at the location were very nice and 3 of them worked on the paper work for my drop off. One guy drove me to the airport where I took a bus back to the Hotel in Nice since I was not leaving until the next morning. Another guy even cleaned the front license plate for me to take 
Pictures: 
#1 Cannes-in front of Festivale Theater
#2 Cannes-tight parallel parking
#3 Nice drop off location
#4 Final odometer reading-904miles in 5days
#5 In Front of Casino in Monte Carlo. BMW messed up and gave me this lambhorguini instead of a 5 series


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

yamilrx said:


> It took me a few days to figure out how to shrink these images and finally did it.
> Day #6 We visited Cannes. Our original plan was to hit St. Tropez but a couple of locals from the Hotels discouraged us to go there due to the traffic and the Holiday. I also returned the car at the new location in Nice. It is no longer in Terminal 1 at the airport, but rather near the airport. We got a bit lost getting to the drop off location because I did not put the street number(dumb a$#) on the Navigation system and it directed me to somewhere on that street. The people at the location were very nice and 3 of them worked on the paper work for my drop off. One guy drove me to the airport where I took a bus back to the Hotel in Nice since I was not leaving until the next morning. Another guy even cleaned the front license plate for me to take
> Pictures:
> #1 Cannes-in front of Festivale Theater
> ...


How did you fit your family in the Lambhorguini? Are they going to deliver it back to the US? Did you get the 7% discount? Great pic of the Marienplatz.....I'm going in June and your pics are getting me all juiced up.


----------

